# Who makes the best aluminum Boats?



## Quackattack84 (Dec 11, 2007)

I am thinking about buying a new jon boat to duck hunt and fish out of and was curious to see who makes the best aluminum boats these days. I am looking for a 15 to 17 foot jon with tiller steering. My top three choices are seaark, express, and alumacrarft. Do any of yall have any good info on the differences in quality of these boats or any other tips when buying a jon boat. Also, do any of yall think its necessary to get a jon boat with a tunnel hull. Thanks!


----------



## LA Cox (Oct 19, 2004)

Boatright Marine makes the best that I've seen, but you'll pay for the quality.

Late,
Cox


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Xpress, without a question.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

It's all a matter of opinion, but here's mine. 

Weldcraft, Empire, Boatright

I owned an 1860 Weldcraft, and loved it. Tunnel hull, pontoons and a hydraulic jackplate. A tunnel hull is useless without a jackplate (in my opinion). Without a jackplate, you don't really get to utilize the tunnel's benefits.


----------



## GIGEM18 (Jan 29, 2008)

WELD CRAFT. JUST LOOK AT ALL OF THEM AND YOU WILL SEE.


----------



## Devans87 (Sep 5, 2007)

If boatright is out of the question, price reasons, then weldcraft by far.


----------



## Boatmann (Aug 2, 2006)

Ditto on the Weldcraft. I've had everything from the 1652 tunnel, 1862 tunnel, and the awsom 2070 tunnel. I absolutly abused the 2070, 42mph in 2.5 whitecaps. Not one ripple on the hull no where, I slammed the boat so hard the the 1/4" bolts that mount the trolling motor broke, trolling motor flew up and landed in the hull. My money will always go on a Weldcraft. Fact is: I am the first one to have a 28" transum over a 4" tunnel. They had never built them that way, did mine for $125 more, now you can order them that way. Right now, 1652 upswept, mod-V, tunnel, center stand up console, running a 65hp Merc. Jet drive outboard......40mph.....1.5" water... You just better not shut down unless you have 10" on this boat, and you just can't hardly get any shallower unless you're driving an airboat............just my 2 cents.


----------



## sqwaby (Aug 4, 2005)

I've owned 2 express boats and never had a problem with either. South Fork is also a very well built boat.


----------



## txshockwave (Mar 6, 2007)

you Should look at Gator Tail. They will run on just mud and over sand in 4" just dont stop on the shallow sand.

www.gator-tail.com


----------



## bayoubum (Aug 7, 2007)

boatright


----------



## fisherfool (Feb 19, 2006)

Roughneck


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

Lowes


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

XPRESS has worked great for me for years.


----------



## Fishinrob (Dec 1, 2007)

Look at the welds, hardness, thickness of Aluminum and weight of the boat (to push off reefs etc without calling Sea Tow).

Alumacraft & Express does not compare to Weld-craft. It is in the next category of heavy duty commercial aluminum boats.

Boatrights are nice but really heavy and expensive. The welding guy in Rockport that mounts the racks for Weld-Craft says the aluminum on Weld-Craft is harder to drill & weld than on other boats he works on. Says it takes more abuse and the factory welding is first class. He works on all Aluminum brands.

Oh yeah. I have an 18 X 70 Weld-Craft Jon with a 90 Etec from Portland Marine. Get more compliments than I did with any other boat. It runs like a bat out of H%*l.
Fixed Jackplate and runs shallow & catches fish.


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

I second Weldcraft. They are rugged and for the money they are a real bargain.


----------



## Quackattack84 (Dec 11, 2007)

I appreciate all of yalls comments. Sounds like weld-craft is the way to go. Thanks a ton!


----------



## Andy_Holland_25 (Aug 8, 2007)

Though it is not a Duck Boat I really like my Alumaweld!

Andy


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

I don't know if these are the best and I know you asked about a jon boat but - I have always liked the simplicty and the room of a Utility V bottom aluminum boat.

This on is the G3 Outfitter 17 and it's available with tiller steering.


----------



## bb1234 (Dec 24, 2007)

any pics. of weld-craft? cant seem to find a website.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Here's a pic of my Weldcraft 1860 I owned up until a couple years ago. When I buy another boat, it will more than likely be one just like it, unless I upgrade to the 2072.


----------



## Bluffer (Feb 24, 2005)

Do they get hot in summer? How about sound? Best to carpet one or have it "undercoated"


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Bluffer said:


> Do they get hot in summer? How about sound? Best to carpet one or have it "undercoated"


My FIL had the "safe floor" put in his Weldcraft last year. Man I tell ya, that stuff is awesome. Cool in summer, non slip, easy cleanup, sound deadening, etc etc. GREAT stuff.

http://safe-floor.com/


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

jeff.w said:


> My FIL had the "safe floor" put in his Weldcraft last year. Man I tell ya, that stuff is awesome. Cool in summer, non slip, easy cleanup, sound deadening, etc etc. GREAT stuff.
> 
> http://safe-floor.com/


hydro turt is the way to go alot cheaper too. if Your looking for a true hunting boat check these guys out http://www.prodriveoutboards.com/ go to videos and click on the dual xx drive 3rd one in the first row


----------



## marshmadness (Oct 22, 2007)

Boatright if you can afford it.....if not weldcraft both great boats


----------



## hvfd1610 (Mar 26, 2009)

This is an interesting thread and would like to keep it going. But to keep all the oppions fare we haft to divide them into categories. 
1. Mass factory produced " Sea Ark, Xpress, Triton, G3, ect..."'
2. Mass factory produced flat bottom " weldcraft ect..."
3. Custom "boatright,Scandy White,Duckmaster,FlatsCat, ect."

This is the only way to keep it far. I do not think weldcraft competes fairly with xpress because they are flat hulls for the most part and not a fair comparison. Boatright's do not compete because nothing is like them and the extra cost and custom order possibilities. My ranking is 
1. Xpress then Seaark then G3
2. weldcraft
3. Duckmaster "Laguna Tiger", Boatright, then the Flats Cat if you have that much cash.


----------



## fishingreg (Feb 11, 2008)

Empire Boat Works in Mont Belview makes the toughest aluminum I personally have been on. My buddy is hard on equipment and has hunted and fished it hard for over 15 years now. He does not hesitate to hit jetty rocks, run it up on concrete ramps or anything else that might get in his way. If I wanted aluminum, that is the route I would take. I would at least drive out and meet the builder before making any final decisions.


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

I don't think he's building boats for the general public anymore Greg. He still builds a few but it's mostly for buddies or referrals.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

The best out there is the Boatright. Period.
If you're asking which of the mass produced boats are the best, that's a different question and will get you a different answer.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

This is the most opinion ended question. Thats like me saying what is the best fiberglass boat. Most production boats are .100 ga aluminum and all welded. I sell G3 but it comes down to what lay out you like. I like the layout of some of the G3s and I like the layout of some of the sea arks. I donot like Express because I think they are like ranger and just living off the name. weldcraft is alright in my opinion but seriously if it is an all welded boat with .100 ga aluminum then they are all tuff boats. just my .02


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

EndTuition said:


> The best out there is the Boatright. Period.
> If you're asking which of the mass produced boats are the best, that's a different question and will get you a different answer.


The best is boatright out of all of the aluminum boats built in the country? seriously? travel a little more. i think the best aluminum boats built come out of the aluminum boat capital which is the state of arkansas.


----------



## hvfd1610 (Mar 26, 2009)

I like xpress because they look the best. I like SeaArk because they are made out of .125 and some of the boats have layouts that are like no others built off a production line. The Bayfisher is the perfect hybrid between a bay boat/flats boat/bass boat. G3 are nice also. For plain tough flat bottom boat weldcraft is the best without going custom. 
And I will second Arkansas being the "Aluminum Boat Capital of the World". Xpress, Seaark, weldcraft, lakesport, and many many more.


----------



## fishnvet (Mar 6, 2005)

I'll vote for Weldcraft as well. We've run an 18' hard for years, taking it everywhere from the back lakes around Seadrift to wading trips in Baffin. It is fast, light, and tough.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

The best comes from Bud Light....hands down


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

ya'll forget about alweld boats and how tough they are.

also G3 uses .125 ga aluminum for the stringer system just like sea Ark


----------



## HookedUp7 (Apr 28, 2009)

I have a 2001 18' Express and the only problem I have had with mine is the U-bolt where the trailer and winch hook up is ripped out and I had to have it re-welded. But it probably was part mt fault too. Other than that pretty good boat. A buddy of mine has a 2005 and I like the way they have made changes in their boats.


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

I would say Boatright then Weldcraft. I owned a weldcraft form 94 till 98. I ran this boat hard and it did me well but I think the boatrights are just built better.


----------



## millertym_1978 (Apr 13, 2006)

*Boatright*

Boatright....The End

Get what you can afford and have fun!!!!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

whistlingdixie said:


> The best is boatright out of all of the aluminum boats built in the country? seriously? travel a little more. i think the best aluminum boats built come out of the aluminum boat capital which is the state of arkansas.


We were asked our opinions and that's what I provided. I provided an opinion of a boat I have personally owned. Not basing anyone (though I could, again based on actual ownership). Why would you challenge an opinion on a boat you have never owned?

I have personally owned and used for fishing and duck hunting :
Boatright, Lowes, Express, WeldBuilt, Gatortail & Mudbuddy boats.
Custom Flats (the boatright boats) come from St. Barnards Parris in LA.The boys in LA know as much about boats as anyone.

I can't speak about every boat maker in the country, but I have traveled enough to know just adding Ak sure doesn't cover "all of the aluminum boats built in the country" either. FYI. I didn't use the term " all of the aluminum boats built in the country" you did.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

I have been running a 20' Boatright Texas Scooter lately and so far it has been the best aluminum boat I have run, I have ran Xpress, Sea Ark, Lowe and Gator Trax boats in the past and if you are looking for a mudboat it would be hard to beat a Gator Trax but if looking for a flat tunnel then I don't think you can beat a Boatright and if you are patient you can find a few used one's for sale.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

EndTuition said:


> The best out there is the Boatright. Period.
> If you're asking which of the mass produced boats are the best, that's a different question and will get you a different answer.


Im sorry the best out there means in the world then right?


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

my boats bigger than your boat, my boats bigger than yours.....


----------



## Empireboats (Mar 8, 2009)

*87 Empire*

Hey there is an empire boat for sale, on the classifieds these are the best boats make. Chuck has built everyone of these by himself no shortcuts no assembly line. they are all built by one man and if you get to know him his name to him means more than money. Chuck is simi retierd but still has a 20 foot and one a little smaller still left in him so give him a call and tell him Scotty sent you 281-576-2123


----------

